# 92941 vs 92928



## pravintc (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi team,

Please explain the difference between 92941 vs 92928. in my understanding 92941 is used during an MI but with occlusion.

e.g. patient is admitted with MI and taken emergently to cath lab and drug eluting stent was placed---code 92941.
but there is no mention of partial or total occlusion. in findings there is mention of 99% stenosis or in some cases 90% stenosis, can i code 92928 instead of 92941 during MI?
Stenosis is narrowing of vessel and occlusion is blockage.
can i still code 92941 for stenosis during MI or should there be mention of occlusion?

I am attaching documents, please suggest


----------



## amanda6490 (Apr 26, 2016)

92941 is coded  "during acute myocardial infarction" and must be coded on the day the patient occurred the acute MI.  That's how I have been taught.


----------



## bridie25 (Apr 26, 2016)

*92941*

You must use this when there is stenosis, or occlusion during an MI. You must also make sure to append the appropriate modifier for whichever vessel was blocked causing the MI.


----------

